# Air conditioning & Refrigeration engineers



## Sasandougjohnston

Hi everyone 


Just new to this forum. 
We visited New Zealand in 2009. looking to make the move myself my husband and our daughter who was two yrs. my husband met with a few poss employers. We were very surprised when he was offered a job in kerikeri. We thought it was to good to be true and felt like we weren't prepared enough to make the move ( driven more by me #coldfeet ).

And here we are biggest regret ever now we have started to think its not to late we are both 28, own a house in uk an now have two children 6/2 yrs. 

My husband is a time served engineer he is a refrigeration and air con engineer he also works on lorry fridges and cold rooms. Anyone that can offer any advice or share their experiences our heads in spin do we sell house or rent it out till we settle, will we have enough points etc.
I'm a estate agent but I have my cache diploma in child care ( nursery nurse) 

Many thanks


----------



## escapedtonz

Sasandougjohnston said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Just new to this forum.
> We visited New Zealand in 2009. looking to make the move myself my husband and our daughter who was two yrs. my husband met with a few poss employers. We were very surprised when he was offered a job in kerikeri. We thought it was to good to be true and felt like we weren't prepared enough to make the move ( driven more by me #coldfeet ).
> 
> And here we are biggest regret ever now we have started to think its not to late we are both 28, own a house in uk an now have two children 6/2 yrs.
> 
> My husband is a time served engineer he is a refrigeration and air con engineer he also works on lorry fridges and cold rooms. Anyone that can offer any advice or share their experiences our heads in spin do we sell house or rent it out till we settle, will we have enough points etc.
> I'm a estate agent but I have my cache diploma in child care ( nursery nurse)
> 
> Many thanks


Hi,
Welcome to the forum.

Shame about the past but nothing you can do now. Don't beat yourself up about it. Surely it was the right decision at the time. The past is the past let it go and move on.

Should you come here.......?

Yes yes yes. It's so different to life in the UK and so much for the better.
Don't get me wrong it takes some getting used to and the salaries are lower versus higher cost of living but what you get is a country with better weather, fewer but more friendlier people, quieter and better roads, beaches on your doorstep. Slower pace of life, family friendly employers. So much better for the kiddies growing up.

I'd recommend renting your house out instead of selling. That way if anything takes you back in the first couple of years at least you have something and somewhere to call home again. If after a year or so you are settling in well and getting to love it here (like us) then you can think of selling if you need to although you could always keep it as an investment and a retirement fund ?
We still have a house in Preston (yeah not too far from Carlisle!!!) that we rent out although we hoping to sell up by this time next year.
Actually spent some time and know a few people up north there due to old job at ENW Ltd!!!

Don't think either of you will struggle to find work.
Your hubby will most likely have to become registered through the EWRB and have his qualifications assessed by NZQA and you'll both probably have to pass IELTS to prove you can read, speak and write English well even though your probably born n bred English like your parents.

We're so glad we made the move. Life still has its difficulties as it always will but the quality of it here is so much better.

Good luck and any more questions we're only too glad to help


----------



## Leighr

Hi Sarah and Doug
Hope all goes well for your move. There are lots of threads on the forum that can help.
Leigh


----------



## Sasandougjohnston

Thank you for all your info and any info in the future would be great. 

Yes Preston is not far and yes I know enw ltd don't get me wrong I love my friends and family but this country is not looking good at the min and today it's snowing. 

Think keeping the house to rent out is a good plan and now debating how much we need to save to come over and set up comfortably I stress about all these sort of things. 

Thanks Leigh took your advice and signed up iv had a good read of some threads they are so helpful. Nice to hear from you again meeting you in 2009 was lovely and all the information your wrote down we still have infact we were talking about the pub lunch we had and how nice you and your wife are. Take are an thanks again


----------



## sarajohn1255

*I need Air conditioner*

Hi guys
I want to buy Air conditioner but I am not understand what brand I choose which brand is best so guys please suggest me the best brand Air condition
Thanks in anticipation


----------



## john1430

*i have carrier air conditioner*

Hi sarajohn
I used carrier air conditioner and i fully satisfy this conditioner because of its good performance so my suggestion is to buy carrier air conditioner


----------



## hollyjohn125

*i had ammana air conditioner*

Hi sara 
I had Amana air conditioner i would love to say Amana brand products are most convenient and reliable for everlasting comfort cooling


----------



## annalisa88

*I had york air conditioner*

HI sara
I had york air conditioner and i fully satisfy this air conditioner and i recommended you to buy york air conditioner


----------

